# What is the business model for the 4K?



## commander (May 18, 2015)

Tivo makes money from the TV Guide service plans of regular Tivos.

But how is Tivo making money on these new Streaming sticks that don't require a subscription?

It's great to get something for free, but the downside of free is that unless you have some type of income, the product has a high chance of dying.


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

I wonder this also.
I do know it works good with Sling, but they sent an update out now it does not work with Youtube or Youtube TV.
So bet they make some money with Sling and it is the official partner, its in the tivo guide and it works.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

It’s obvious. Your data, your viewing habits, everything you gave them when you agreed to the eula.


----------



## jgolden (Feb 17, 2003)

commander said:


> Tivo makes money from the TV Guide service plans of regular Tivos.
> 
> But how is Tivo making money on these new Streaming sticks that don't require a subscription?
> 
> It's great to get something for free, but the downside of free is that unless you have some type of income, the product has a high chance of dying.


I am considering getting one. Since the apps come from the Google play store, will they still be available if Tivo stops supporting the Stream? What functionality would we loose?


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

If you already pay for a Netflix subscription, I don't see why anyone would purchase the TS4K over the Chromecast with Google TV. $96-ish (after tax) gets you the CCGTV and $83.94 in Netflix credit. For $12, you get a device that has newer and faster hardware, and will almost certainly see better and longer-term support than the TS4K.

I get that some folks really like the TiVo remote. I agree that it's better than the CCGTV remote, but that's not saying much. You could buy a remote that's better than either of them with what you save.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

You guys do know Tivo has an android based Cable OS that competes with X1 and what few others are out there. They have operator tier access like Tmo, now Verizon and so on. So they skin android to benefit cable TV. 

So where do you think tivo tests everything out for it? Shouldn't be rocket science to figure that out. And of course all your data they compile and sell like everyone else these days. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

rczrider said:


> If you already pay for a Netflix subscription, I don't see why anyone would purchase the TS4K over the Chromecast with Google TV. $96-ish (after tax) gets you the CCGTV and $83.94 in Netflix credit. For $12, you get a device that has newer and faster hardware, and will almost certainly see better and longer-term support than the TS4K.
> 
> I get that some folks really like the TiVo remote. I agree that it's better than the CCGTV remote, but that's not saying much. You could buy a remote that's better than either of them with what you save.


You're also stuck with the Google TV Home screen too which just has aggregated content in various forms and no app specific rows based on your choosing.

I prefer the older Android home screen, the better remote, especially for DVR capability and the simple and cheap Ethernet Adapter, no hub needed.

I own ccgtv's as well. The hardware and speed differences are negligble.

And just buy a better remote? Doesn't that affect your price comparison then? And tmo pays for most of my Netflix.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

dbpaddler said:


> You're also stuck with the Google TV Home screen too which just has aggregated content in various forms and no app specific rows based on your choosing.
> 
> I prefer the older Android home screen, the better remote, especially for DVR capability and the simple and cheap Ethernet Adapter, no hub needed.
> 
> ...


Apps only mode on the CCGTV is about as simple as it gets. You're assuming everyone finds value in having line-specific content; I do not. I don't need or want it. I want a list of apps that I can select. They already tell me what's up next, so I'm not sure I'm "saving" one click by scrolling down an app-per-line homescreen rather than just clicking on the one app. A $3 silicone skin fixed my biggest complaint with the Google remote, so I'm happy.

You think the TiVo remote is "better", but I disagree. Why is it so cluttered? You might have use for a ton of buttons, but I do not. I find them obnoxious. Which isn't to say the Google remote is better; it's too small and too slippery. But at least I don't have a bunch of tiny buttons doing nothing on it.

Of course "buying another remote" affects the price comparison. I said as much, by indicating you could buy one that's better than either of them with what you save. I think you missed that with your rush to come in here and tell us all how superior the TS4K is to the CCGTV, in your opinion.

Good for you with TMO. Two things, though: 1.) not everyone wants to pay the premium for T-Mobile. Personally, I'm happy saving $15+ per month (per line) using an MVNO, so if you think you're getting Netflix for "free", you're mistaken. 2.) Going to point #1, unless you're special (and you might be, as I don't know your particular circumstances), you're only getting "Basic" or "Standard" Netflix for "free". Some of us have a 4K TV and find value in streaming 4K content.

It all comes down to preference. Yes, yes, the TS4K is functional. Yes, yes, some people prefer the remote. Yes, yes, some people don't care if they're buying older hardware for more money and are willing to gamble with TiVo for support versus Google.

To each their own. I disagree with you, but I respect your right to an opinion. I'm simply suggesting that your view may not encompass literally everyone else.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

rczrider said:


> Apps only mode on the CCGTV is about as simple as it gets. You're assuming everyone finds value in having line-specific content; I do not. I don't need or want it. I want a list of apps that I can select. They already tell me what's up next, so I'm not sure I'm "saving" one click by scrolling down an app-per-line homescreen rather than just clicking on the one app. A $3 silicone skin fixed my biggest complaint with the Google remote, so I'm happy.
> 
> You think the TiVo remote is "better", but I disagree. Why is it so cluttered? You might have use for a ton of buttons, but I do not. I find them obnoxious. Which isn't to say the Google remote is better; it's too small and too slippery. But at least I don't have a bunch of tiny buttons doing nothing on it.
> 
> ...


Apps only mode isn't an answer. It's just icons. Not app specific rows with recommended content. No continue watching what you're in the middle of.

All the other stuff aside, 8t does just come down to preference. For me, I'll take the separate usb-c from power so no powered pass through hub needed to do simple Ethernet or a flash drive. The better remote which I made moot going to a Harmony Touch, a horrible remote of old made better by migrating away from the dvr ecosystem and more focus on streaming.

But this is why we have options. And there are more coming. And if it was the opinion of everyone else, then this forum would be a ghost town as would all the TS4k labeled threads on Reddit.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

The CCGTV is a terrible option IMO. Not only is the remote really lousy but the hardware is not up to snuff for running Google TV and it's lethargic. Even the TS4K performance with Android TV is faster from my experience.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

I’ve noticed the TS4K is noticeable faster than my CCGTV. It takes quite a awhile for the CCGTV to reload the home screen every time I click the home button to return to it.


----------



## fattymcbuckles (May 21, 2020)

My 4K stream is laying on the floor unplugged because their last update ruined YouTube Tv and basically made it unwatchable because the screen would freeze up. Luckily I have google tv chromecast as an alternative until TiVo fixes YouTube tv problem. I really thought the TiVo 4K was great until the YouTube tv problem.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

fattymcbuckles said:


> My 4K stream is laying on the floor unplugged because their last update ruined YouTube Tv and basically made it unwatchable because the screen would freeze up. Luckily I have google tv chromecast as an alternative until TiVo fixes YouTube tv problem. I really thought the TiVo 4K was great until the YouTube tv problem.


In fairness, pretty much every streaming device out there has had updates that have temporarily broken things. None have been immune from getting borked at one point in time. I'm sure the ccgtv will experience one too at some point.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## fattymcbuckles (May 21, 2020)

dbpaddler said:


> In fairness, pretty much every streaming device out there has had updates that have temporarily broken things. None have been immune from getting borked at one point in time. I'm sure the ccgtv will experience one too at some point.
> 
> Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


You are correct.That's why I have more than one streaming device. I sure in time they will push another update to fix this problem. I actually really like the 4K with android tv layout. Not giving up on it yet.


----------

